# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  موقف --مع صديق زوجي في الحمام

## nuha_9

يابنات انا بقول لكم الموقف وانتو شرايكم


خرجنا مع صديق زوجي وزوجته وعياله الى البحر

وهذا ابحر يبعد عن مدينتنا كثير يعني لازم ننوم هناك بهالمنطقه وصلنا متاخرين

ورحنا نحجز شاليه لنا

المهم ماحصلنا الا شاليه واحد صغير الباقي كله محجوز

يتكون من صاله ومطبخ صغير وغرفتين نوم صغار متقابله بينهم حمام واحد


اضطرينا ننزل فيه كلنا الحريم والرجال والعيال والخدامات

قسمنا المكان الصاله كانت لزوجي وصديقه والغرفه وحده انا وياها واللى قبالها للخدامات


المهم المشكله في ان الحمام واحد لنا كلنا


انا عندي دايم اهمال في غلق الباب 

لاني اخاف كم مره الباب حق الحمام تقفل علي وعلى اختى واخواني دايم مواقف

وتعرفون جلسنا عند البحر وتراب وكل شوي يجي احد في الحمام

كنت انا وايا زوجته جالسين سوى قلت لها بروح للحمام دخلت 


ماقفلت الباب ع اساس اني بس بغسل يدي شوي وبعدين اقفله اذا بغيته يعني انا عارفه مابتركه مفتوح بس ماقفلته على طول اول مادخلت لاني بس بغسل ايدي بعدين اقفله

المهم بعد مادخلت بشوي الا اشوف يد الباب تنفتح

انا بسرعه رحت ورى الباب انفتح الباب ودخل هو --------------------- زوجها

لكني والله انا كنت ورى الباب ولا حتى شافني يوم توه داخل دفيت الباب وعاد هو فهم ان فيه احد رجع خرج بس كانت فتحته للباب واضحه ومسموعه انه فتح الباب وبعدين يوم دفيته اتسكر والشاليه صغير


المهم انا بصراحه حسيت اني معادادري ويني فيه بس الحمدلله ماشافني اصلااا


المشكله انا خرجت واول مادخلت على زوجته ابتسمت ابديت اقول لها السالفه

دخل وانا دفيت الباب وو - - و -- هي صدت بوجهها عنـــــــــــــــــــــي وناضرتني نضره

ماانساها طول عمري

والله تنكدت مره انا قلت لها ماشافني بس شكلها ماصدقتني المشكله ماالومها والله لو انا في مكانها مابصدق 

لكن يابنات والله ماشافني ابد





وبعد هالطلعه ماعاد طلعنا معاهم ابد

ولا عاد صرنا نشوفهم قليل وبعد كذا من حضنا صار لنا نقل ونقلنا عن المدينه الى مدينه ثانيه

والان بعد هالسنين وانقطعنا عنهم 3 سنوات

الان سبحان الله جاااهم نقل لنفس المنطقه اللى احنااا فيهااا

وتقابلنا مره وحده وانا ديها لبيتي مابعد جتني علما ان زوجها لم ينقطع عن زوجي


السؤال 

وش رايكم بالموقف يابنات لو كنتو مكاني او مكانها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## فديت اماراتي

مممم لو كنت مكانج ما قلت لها عن الموقف..


إنتي واجهيها قوليلها شو اللي غيركم علينا مرة وحدة!؟

----------


## حبيته بجنون

ماعتقد انه اموقف يستاهل كل هالجفا!!

ولو كنت في مكانها بتفهم الوضع وبروح اسأل ريلي اذا فعلا شاف منو في الحمام ولا لا وخلاص

الله يصلحكم

----------


## عبيطه كووول

انزين لاتكبر السالفه عسب ماتكبر وهي شو مب وااثقه من ريلهااا ..

وانتي خليج عاادي لانج ماسويتي هالشي وانتي متعمده ..الله يهديهااا ويبعد عنهاا الشكووك..

----------


## أم اليازيـــة

الله يصلحكم ...

ماله داعي انه تقاطعج وتزعل .. هالشي صار غصبن عنج .. وبعدين هو ما شافج ..

اسمحيلي عقلها صغير

----------


## BabY_Sol3eiah

حبيبتي لا تتضايقين

هي شكلها اصلا مب واثقه من زوجها

او يمكن هي مرت بهالموقف من قبل يعني زوجها دخل بالغلط على وحده في الحمام و اعجب فيها او حبها او كلمها فهي تضااايقت و تذكرت هاك الموقف

----------


## تسونامي

لسالفه اختلاط ................................وهقه 

الله المستعان

----------


## "فراوله"

شوفي صراحه لو انا مكانها تراه شي يضيق الخلق 
وبعد الناس يختلفون يمكن هي من النوع الغيور وايد وانقهرت من هالسالفه
ويمكن تكونين احلا منها وحقدت عليج لانه شي يقهر ريلي يشوف حرمه ربيعه وانا اعرف انها احلى مني 
لا ووين فالحمام يعني مايندرى شو شاف واكيد بتقول بخاطرها حتى لوكان شايفنها بمنظر مخل اكيد مابتخبرني ..
واعتقد انها مانوت تقاطعج كل هالمده لكن القطاعه تجر القطاعه ويصير الوصل اصعب ..

عموما دام انتي عارفه نفسج ماغلطي ماعليج منها ولا تتضايقين وايد
كوني احسن منها وسالي عنها وسلمي عليها وزوريها ولا تترين منها شي 
خليها براحتها ..

----------


## wegdan_111

الله يهديها كبرت السالفه واااايد تحصل ها المواقف في كل مكان المشكله في النيه وانتي الحمد الله موب قصده شي ولا هو اكيد لانه ويا اهله

----------


## فط فط 83

> الله يصلحكم ...
> 
> ماله داعي انه تقاطعج وتزعل .. هالشي صار غصبن عنج .. وبعدين هو ما شافج ..
> 
> اسمحيلي عقلها صغير

----------


## خيوط الزعفران

اعتقد انه موقف عادي .. وش فيها يعني ؟؟؟

اصلا ما صار شئ .. كان بيدخل بس ما دخل ..

وين المشكلة ؟؟؟

----------


## شيطونة

أنا أحس ان هي ما صدقت اتحصل حجه عشان تقطع العلاقة

اذكر من زماااان كنا نعرف ناس بس بعد فترة صرنا ما نرتاح لهم
ما صدقنا حصلنا عليهم زلة ...أنا وخواتي وأمي سوينا عصابة وقطعنا علاقتنا فيهم بالمره
الوالد حاول يرجع العلافة بس أبد ما قبلنا
اتمسكنا بسبب سخييييف عشان تقطع علاقة كان فيها زيارات و طلعات
أعرف ما عندنا سالفة...بس احنا ما كنا مرتاحين معاهم

----------


## قلب اماراتيه

انا والله لو وحده تقولي ان ريلي دخل عليها بالغلط بالحمام....بضحححححححححححححك...عادي

هذي مواقف تصير بالحياه...والله لا بشل بخاطري ولا شي...بالعكس؟؟؟؟

هذي عقلها صغير..وانتي سيري عندها البيت رزي ويهج مره وحده بسسسسس....عسب تعرفين شو فيها..

واستدرجيها بالكلام...واطمني على حالهم..وعلى هالسنين اللي ابتعدوا عنكم فيها..

----------


## M!sS_UaE

احس القصه تأليف ,,
اول مره اشوف وحده ما تقفل الباب عمداً

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

كان المفروض ماتقوليلها لأنه الموضوع حسآآآآآس شوي

----------


## همس المشأعر

اهم شي ف السالفه انه ما شافج

----------


## سحابة الليل

انسانة فاضية الصراحة شافيك ولا ما شافك كان شي غير مقصود ابدا يعني قدر الله وماشاء فعل

برايي انها انسانة ماعندها ثقة بزوجها 

انتي ماعليج منها خليج طبيعية واتصلي عليها وسلمي وحتى عزميها واعتبري ما صار شي

----------


## عاشقـة المسلم

صرااحه ها الموقف مايباااله كل ها الصد والجفا لو انا مكااانها بتفهم الموقف

----------


## أنا بدر البدور

عادي لو انا مكانهااا بضحك عادي شو يعني .. بس ف ناااس عقلهاا صغير .. طنشيهاا..

----------


## اسيره الليل

ماعندها سالفه والله الموقف بصرااحه يضحك 
وبعدين هو ماشافج وانتي ماكنتي اتسوين شي يعني ماله
داعي تسوي كل هالزوبعه ومن اداب السلوك ان الواحد
قبل لا يدخل الحمام يدق الباب لو مب انتي يمكن اتكون الخدامه 
وخاصه اذا كان الواحد ينسى يقفل الحمام وللعلم حمام وااحد يعني بعد ريلها غلطان برايي
الله يصلحكم

----------


## nuha_9

شكرا على مروركم ريحتوني

بس اتوقع القطاعه مب من هالموقف اكيد ضروف النقل والبعد

وانا عن نفسي متواصله بالرسائل واتصل من فتره لفتره

----------


## سحابة الليل

ايو زين سوي يلي عليج اختي 
وربي يوفقكم وخبرينا شو يصير معاج

----------


## LouisVuitton

اختي من البدايه اصلن ما يجوز تتشاركون في شاليه واحد شفتي شو صار؟ حرام أصلن لو كنتو اخوان او خوات ينكن بعد! بس اصدقاء قي مكان واحد؟ والله لو ما أحصل سكن روحي ارجع من وين ييت ولا اشارك احد بالسكن لو دقيقه وحده.

خلاص اختي الموضوع انتهى وانسي السالفه وابدي بالسلام وعلى شو تغار؟ انتي عندج زوج وعيال مب معقوله تفكر بها العقليه

----------


## ميميه88

امممممممم لو انا مابخبرها
وبعدين انتي ماسويتي شي ولاشافج

----------


## ام خالد وخلود

ماكان خبرتيها بس تعاملي معاها عادي اهم شي انج واثقه من نفسج انه ماشافج وبعدين لازم هي تعرف ان لاهو قاصد ولاانتي قاصده هالشي

----------


## ALDALOA

المفرووووض ماتخبرين زوجتة وليش تضايج تحمد ربها ان في حد يصارحها..

----------


## أبنةأمنة

لو مكانج مااقولها لاني اعرف سوء الظن والشك والغيرة عند البعض بل الاكثرية.....

بس انت ماغلطتي ......

كنت صادقه وهي ماعذرت ..........

الشره عليها .......

لاتهتمين........

اذا وصت اوصليها .......

ولاتطرين السالفة.....

كوني الاحسن.

----------


## نملة جامعية

الله يهديها

انتي المفروض ما تخبريها

وبعدين الاختلاط صعب

----------


## bintuae22

للرفع

----------


## The Miracle

ما كان في داعي تخبرينها اصلا وهيه ما ظن شكت بريلها بس انا لو منها بضايج .. يعني ليش تيين تخبريني ؟ كأنج تلمحين لشي ... (( انا ادري هذا مب قصدج بس يمكن جي فهمت ))

----------


## maha99

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه موقف محرج لج ولزوج صديقتك


عشان جذيه ما كان له داعي تخبرينها

----------


## وسنْ

صدقت والا ما صدقت المهم انتي ما سويتي شي والموقف يا صدفه .. وما صار الا الخير
طنشي 
حد من النسوان عقله على قده الحمد لله والشكر

----------


## أم ود!د



----------


## سمااهر

الصراحة الموضوع ابدا ما يستاهل كل هذا ، وبعدج تتذكرينه بعد 3 سنواات!!! 

الناس تصير لهم مواقف اكبر من كذا بكثير ،وهذا وانتي بس كنتي ورا الباب ولا شافك ولا يمكن حتى عرف انه انتي اللي بالحمام على باله حد من الخدامات . 

باختصار انسي السالفة واذا شفتيها عادي سلمي عليها ، والايام تنسي الواحد . وما تجلسي توسوسي وتكبري الموضوع في بالج زيادة عن اللزوم وتتعبين نفسيا. انسي وخلاص.

----------


## اشكري

من حقها

----------


## ~ على مستوى ~

أولا المفروض ما تقوليلها إلا إذا كانت علاقتكم قويه فبعض

ثانيا وأخيرا لا تضايقين بعمرج ولا شي هي اصلا ما عندها سالفه وتفكيرها شيطاني المفروض منها تقول حصل خير واتطنش

خليها تولي انا اقولج وعيشي حياتج عآدي وبرآآآيها ^^

----------


## مرت المحامي

صــراحه ,, مــاكان في داعــي تخبــرينهــا .
لازم بتنقهــر . 
مب كــل شي ينقــال

----------


## يَمّ

هذي ضريبة الميانة الزايدة !
تخبرينها على أساس يعني صديقتي الكلوز و بتفهمني ، و ما تعرفين باللي في قلبها ..
و المشكلة إنج خبرتيها و انتي مبتسمة و كأنه عادي عندج ، 
يعني لو قلتي لها السالفة و انتي مستحية و حسستيها إنها غلطتج لأنج ما سكرتي الباب . ممكن يكون أثر الموضوع أقل ..
و بعد يمكن تكونين أجمل منها < -- و هذي بحد ذاتها مشكلة .. 
عموماً أنا أشوف إنج تخلين ريلج مثلاً يعزم ريلها على العشاء عندكم و يقول له تعالوا انتوا و الأهل عندنا في اليوم الفلاني ..
و لو يت عندج حاولي تعاملينها أحسن معاملة و شوفيها لو بترجع العلاقة بينكم  :Smile: 
أما لو استمرت في التجاهل و التهرب ، خلاص خليها على راحتها لأنج سويتي اللي عليج ، و اللي ما يبانا ، ما نباه ..
☆ ★☆

----------


## أم المر

انتي يا ختيه ما ظهر منج العيب لنج دفرتي الباب عشان هو ينتبه في حد ورى الباب وسرتي سيده وخبرتيها يعني انتي صح 100% الظاهر هي هب واثقه في ريلها ولا تزعلين ولا تشلين هم عداج العيب

----------


## دلع بنات

Its not your fault

----------


## قطرية من قلب

والله هي شكلها وايد تغار على ريلها ... وإلا السالفة ما تسوى .... يمكن ما عندها ثقة كافية بنفسها .........

----------


## bellegirl

خلاص حبوبة إلي طاف طاف اقلبي الصفحة وخذي أجر وسامحيها ^^

----------


## بنت زايد.2

من جذيه اكره طلعات الاختلاط تسير مواقف ما لها داعي من الاساس والمفروض الحذر من هالشي 
الله يعينكم

----------


## أبكاني ذنبي

الموقف عادي ولو كنت مكان صديقتج بضحك وما بشيل في خاطري لان هالموقف ممكن يحصل مع اي حد بس اعتقد والله اعلم هي لاحظت انج انسانة غير حذرة وخافت تتكرر مثل هالمواقف ففضلت الابتعاد

المواجهة هي الحل الوحيد في اي صراع نفسي يعني انتي هنا تفكرين فليها وشايلة همها وهي ولا تدري عنج انا نصيحتي لو تقعدين معاها وهذه فرصة انتقلوا نفس مدينتكم تروحين لها لكن لا تكثرين زيارات ولا تضايقينها بس زوريها وقوليلها يا اختي ليش قاطعتيني كل هالمدة واذا بدت تحط اعذار تافهة هنا انتي صارحيها باللي في قلبج وقولي لها يا فلانة انا اسفة اذا كان الموقف اللي حصل زعلج مني وخلانا نتباعد واتوقع لو كان هذا هو السبب في ابتعادها بعد مصارحتج اكيد اكيد راح تستحي من نفسها انها ظلمتج وابتعدت عنج وتتصافى النفوس ان شاء الله
الله يريح قلبج يا رب

----------


## Hno0odah

واجهي وكلميها وقليلها شو اللي قطعكم عنا 

والموضوع ما يحتاج هالزعل لن هالمواضيع اتصير عادي

----------


## *فراولة*

سوي للموضوع طااااااااااااااف و لا تسألينها عن شيء .. خليج طبعية معاها و عادي ...

----------


## um sheikha

عزيزتي أنتي غلطانه .. الواحد لازم يتحرص يوم بيكون في هالوضع 
كلنا نكون في بيوتنا حرين بس لما نكون في رحلات أكثر ناخذ أحتياطنا في هالأمور خاصه وأحنا في تجمع حريم فما بالج بوجود رجل غريب ,, 
والحرمه عندها حق يوم حطت في خاطرها .. يعني لو أنتي مكانها شو بتسوين .
عزيزتي لا يصح إلا الصحيح .. لاتعتقدين انها غيرانه أو مش واثقه في نفسها أو زوجها هي تصرفها صحيح 
مدام أنتي غير حريصه على نفسج هي بتصرفها هذا حريصه على نفسها منج الشيطان يقولج ما مات 
لو بنتي سوت هالتصرف بتتعاقب لان البيت غير وفي الرحلات غير .. فما بالج هالتصرف يطلع من أنسانه بالغه وراشده يعني ما فكرتي ريلها شو بيقول عنج أو شو الفكره إلي بتي في راسه .

----------


## ميـــاسة

الله يهديها

----------


## غبووش

بس ما يستحق انها اتكبر الموضوع هالكثر !!!!
غريب امرها

----------


## khaleejiya

امم اصلا فكرة البيات مع ناس غرب في مكان واحد وضيق احسها غلط والسموحه منج

----------


## مريم الجناحي

المفروض ما اتقولينلها 
و هي مب ذكيه الصراحه 

يعني اذا كان في شي غلط فعلا لو ما قلتي السالفه لها اصلا 

انتي بعد لا اترابعينها اريحلكم انتو الاثنين

----------


## zezenya

تصير كذا مواقف وش مالها هذي مريضه!!!

----------


## ورده*جـوريه

لو ما كنتي قاليتها احسن

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

انا لو مكانها بسوي نفس الشي وبخلي زوجي ينقطع عن زوجك مش لانه انتي لا سمح الله فيكي شي بس هذي غيرة

----------


## *كـراميل*

كيف تباتون في مكان واحد مع غير محرم !! شي عجيب الصراحه 
الوضع من البدايه اكبر غلط

----------


## n3om

> اعتقد انه موقف عادي .. وش فيها يعني ؟؟؟
> 
> اصلا ما صار شئ .. كان بيدخل بس ما دخل ..
> 
> وين المشكلة ؟؟؟



هو الموقف عادي بـــس صاحبة الموضوع غلطاااانه .. المفرووض تاخذ احتياطاتها وتقفل الباب يعني هيه مب فبيتها !!

----------


## n3om

> عزيزتي أنتي غلطانه .. الواحد لازم يتحرص يوم بيكون في هالوضع 
> كلنا نكون في بيوتنا حرين بس لما نكون في رحلات أكثر ناخذ أحتياطنا في هالأمور خاصه وأحنا في تجمع حريم فما بالج بوجود رجل غريب ,, 
> والحرمه عندها حق يوم حطت في خاطرها .. يعني لو أنتي مكانها شو بتسوين .
> عزيزتي لا يصح إلا الصحيح .. لاتعتقدين انها غيرانه أو مش واثقه في نفسها أو زوجها هي تصرفها صحيح 
> مدام أنتي غير حريصه على نفسج هي بتصرفها هذا حريصه على نفسها منج الشيطان يقولج ما مات 
> لو بنتي سوت هالتصرف بتتعاقب لان البيت غير وفي الرحلات غير .. فما بالج هالتصرف يطلع من أنسانه بالغه وراشده يعني ما فكرتي ريلها شو بيقول عنج أو شو الفكره إلي بتي في راسه .





معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج مليون ف 100%

----------


## الملاك الحنون

واجهيها وساليها عن سبب تغيرها عليج

----------


## اشكري

عزيزتي أنتي غلطانه .. الواحد لازم يتحرص يوم بيكون في هالوضع 
وبعدين من حقها تزعل

----------

